# Iron Man 2 (2010).Pre.Release.XviD



## luke_c (Feb 18, 2010)

Just found this on one of my warez sites, downloading now, some people say it's just the trailer but the file is 720mb and the screens of it look legit, once it's finished downloading i'll confirm whether it's fake or not.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 18, 2010)

Haha, that would suck for them if it was real. Thats like along time ago I downloaded an album and it was 7 months before the actual CD came out xD.

This sucks too because it leaked 3months before the movie does, this calls for a bit of ownage.


----------



## XWolf (Feb 18, 2010)

I would rather wait until the effects are finished and the editing is finished.

Plus I prefer to see bigscreen first.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

Its not hard to pad a file out to that size.

If its real I'll still prefer to see this at the cinema, films like this are so much better.  Marvel did an excellent job at this compared to the cop outs that other studios have so deserve all the cash they get from this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

Even if it is an early release, I'd rather see it in DVD quality (aka SCR version). I can't stand CAM vids. Odds are this will have a SCR copy released though. Sherlock Holmes did at least.

As for the movie, the first Iron Man was great so I'd love seeing this, maybe even in theaters.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 18, 2010)

522mb/732, probably won't get it done today as I can only download a certain amount (Think it's 100mb) every two hours from oron


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 18, 2010)

gotta love rar'd avi's


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck with that file - it appears to have been floating around the net for months now.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, I haven't even seen the first one yet


----------



## nasune (Feb 18, 2010)

Well if it's real I might download it to sub it (did the first one too, 'twas hell) I'm still going to watch it on the silver screen though.


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 18, 2010)

i found this on a warez site also, comment said, 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> this is the old one . bad post



D:


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 18, 2010)

the posts are back from sept


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 18, 2010)

the one im getting is a dvd rip


----------



## XWolf (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wow, I haven't even seen the first one yet


See it asap!  Awesome film.  Saw twice at cinema and have it on BluRay.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 22, 2010)

2 copies of the orig because I bought it and was given it as a gift, great movie but im not sure of the info posted it seems fishy


----------



## zeromac (Feb 22, 2010)

Whoah if this is real, its so going onto my laptop, but i still am going to see it in Cinemas because movies are good with other people, if your by-yourself its not really worth it..


----------



## popopola (Feb 22, 2010)

judging by those screens i think that's from the long trailer someone taped a while back.

no idea why its 720mb though.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 22, 2010)

*waits for everyone to get busted downloading a fake*


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 22, 2010)

I watched the first Iron Man in TS quality and it completely ruined the movie for me. 
Just wait for it to be released, patience pays off eventually.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 22, 2010)

Just checked, turns out to be a fake, but the question is how the hell did it end up as 700+??

Off-topic: 1000TH Post!! Wooott


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 22, 2010)

lol at video that shows the universal logo and say needs to be played by windows media player


----------



## luke_c (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh damn, forgot about this, in the end it was just the first Iron man DVDRip, not that it mattered to me as I was gonna watch it again anyway, sorry to dissapoint!


----------

